# Probleme beim Empfang von MMS beim Nokia 3510i



## Claas M (30. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute

wie die Überschrift schon sagt habe ich Probleme beim Empfang von MMS.

Ich habe zwar ne SMS mit Folgendem Inhalt bekommen:

"Sie haben eine MMS erhalten. Diese können Sie innerhalb von 48Std im Internet unter http://www.vodafone.de/mms mit dem Passwort xxxx abrufen. Ihr Vodafone Team."

So, ich dachte cool gehste hin und holste sie aber was ist? Pustekuchen. Uf der Seite is nur Werbung für alles Möglcihe aber nicht meine MMS. Naja weiß einer von euch wo ich da evtl einen Fehler habe?


----------



## Geburtstagskind (25. August 2004)

*POP-UP-Blocker*

Mach mal den POP-UP-Blocker vorher aus...

Zeit und Geld sparen?
http://www.OnlineVerwaltung24.de
Jetzt Startguthaben sichern


----------

